

Lifestyle or Genes? The Health Secrets of a 114-Year Old Man - edw519
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2008/05/liefstyle-or-ge.html

======
TrevorJ
Of course here the questions becomes: how to you quantify the relevance of
genes in a subjects lifestyle choice? That is to say: do someones genes play a
part in the lifestyle choices they make and if so, could you not say genes are
at the root of the story in either case?

